# Stove Top Drip Pans



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a great way to clean stove top drip pans?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Ammonia in a garbage bag overnight


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Is it for an electric stove? Mine's electric and I do the best I can with soaking and steel wool. Sometimes vinegar helps. If they're that bad--I buy new ones and call it good.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use foil liners as they are cheap. A package of 8 is $1.99. When the pans get really bad I soak them overnight in soapy water and use a plastic scrubby on them. Once, I moved into a house and the pans were so bad I just bought a whole new set.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Throw them away and get new ones - they are too cheap to spend time on.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Similar to painterswife's process and not a chemical free alternative, but I put them in a new trash bag, in the sink, hold my breath and spray with EZ Off Oven Cleaner and then close the bag. In a half hour I put them in hot Dawn dish water and scrub a little. Not perfect, but they look so much better. I tell myself that's its easier and faster than clearing a fence row. It seems to fool me and get me done. I'm so easy.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Get you some new ones, then start putting them in the dishwasher every time you run a load. If you don't cook a lot, run them through every week or two. Saves on built up gunk, and when they're not that dirty, they aren't that hard to keep clean.

One thing that I use in the dishwasher every time since I have hard water is LemiShine. It's a citric acid based powder you can get just about anywhere, and it keeps everything spot free and shines up metal like new.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Laura, when I had a gas stove with enamel drip pans, I just cleaned/soaked them in boiling water, even in new-to-me rent houses. Everything came right off. With the electric stoves, I agree with other posters, easier and cheap to buy new liners.


----------

